# Did the Big Ten cost Ohio State the game against Illinois? A Controversy is Brewing



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Did the Big Ten make a $4.5 million mistake by allowing an officiating crew that was facing a suspension this weekend to work last Saturday's Illinois-Ohio State game? 

As an NCAA official myself, I can tell you this: a source told me the conference plans to suspend the crew that officiated the Nov. 3 Purdue-Penn State game based on a review of its work in that game. That same crew ended up working one of the biggest Big Ten games of the year, the Illinois @ OSU game. 

Don't be surprised to now hear the uproar begin that Illinois didn't win the game; rather, the Big Ten and the game crew cost OSU the game.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Did the Big Ten make a $4.5 million mistake by allowing an officiating crew that was facing a suspension this weekend to work last Saturday's Illinois-Ohio State game?
> 
> As an NCAA official myself, I can tell you this: a source told me the conference plans to suspend the crew that officiated the Nov. 3 Purdue-Penn State game based on a review of its work in that game. That same crew ended up working one of the biggest Big Ten games of the year, the Illinois @ OSU game.
> 
> Don't be surprised to now hear the uproar begin that Illinois didn't win the game; rather, the Big Ten and the game crew cost OSU the game.


I haven't watched the Ohio State-Illinois game yet but I'm glad they lost. All the experts say the Big Ten is weak this year and I like to watch Oregon play. Was there some particular plays that the referees messed up that cost them the game? And the championship bowl game winnings? Are some claiming they were bought off? I like instant replay and just want them to get it right, but at the end of some games close calls aren't even reviewed and still they run 4 hours or more.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The only real controversial play was where an Illinois player was tackled nearing the goal line on his way for a touchdown, but lost the ball when he hit the ground (down by contact normally). The officials ruled that the guy was down by contact, that the ball came out when he hit the ground. However, replays clearly showed the ball popped out before the guy hit the ground; therefore, it should have been a fumble, where an OSU defender picked it up when it rolled into the end zone.

The replay officials never bothered to review the play as Illinois hurried to snap the ball on the next play, which they did. They eventually got a TD.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

But if the whistle blew, the play would be dead. Replay wouldn't matter.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I watched the game and Illinois clearly dominated. Their were no questionable calls at all and besides they would have had a demoralizing and humiliating lost to LSU anyway. OSU is overrated....Big Ten is overrated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For the play in question...

Where was the Official position at the time...
Was he close enough to see for that fraction of a second, that the ball came lose before his elbow hit the ground...

On the other side of it... it was replayed by the network, with plenty of time left for OHIO STATE to at a minimum call a time out, to get the review challenge in.

Other then that... what was there 4 penalties the entire game?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

purtman said:


> But if the whistle blew, the play would be dead. Replay wouldn't matter.


Very true...

And as Zook even mentioned in his press conference after the game...
"And that has happened to us how many times this year?"

Even with replay, a dozen officials... mistakes are going to be made.

Not even the Ohio State papers the next day, were discussing it more then just a blown call... they may or may not have ultimately changed the other 55 minutes of the game.

It's not like the officials made calls, that allowed the Illini defenders to make the three interceptions... or for Ohio State to bite on bad coverage and leave receivers open up that any QB could get the ball to them.

Even as an Illinois fan, who over the years has seen my fair share of bad calls (on both sides of my fandom base)... It happens...

It is part of what makes Sports... Sports. No game is going to be perfectly officiated... "There is holding on every play"... is that pretty much the football saying.... There is always bumping past 5 yrds... Rules are not enforced correctly each time ( Like in the Illinois game against Michigan... the roughing the kicker, was the 15yrd version, instead of the 5... could have made a significant difference in the game).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Now you just got me on a role.

Every ANALYST on ESPN, BTN, Local News, Newspapers, Online Sites....

They all agree that Illinois flat out won that game, and all of them made note of the play in question... but now 4 days later... it may be come a "contraversy"

It ultimately won't matter, except for arguments amongst sports fans.
It isn't going to be reversed... Ohio State or Michigan are going to be in the Rose Bowl... Illinois (if they do what they are supposed to do on Saturday) will probably be in a Jan 1st Bowl Game.

And it will go down in history as a big... "what if".

It was noted several times during post game shows (and other sports outlets), they were giving KUDOS and praise to the officials for pretty much not getting in the way of the game...


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Further, on the game that will result in this crew's suspension:

Official review

Purdue coach Joe Tiller filed a grievance with the Big Ten over what he deemed an “inordinate amount” of missed calls in the Boilermakers’ 26-19 loss to Penn State on Saturday. And the grievance may be yielding results.

According to a report published Thursday by The Sporting News on its Web site, the crew that officiated the game is facing a suspension and possible firings.

There were 22 penalties called between the two teams. Twice in the second half, officials deemed it unnecessary to measure visually-close first downs gained by Penn State. The most obvious blunder came with 2:40 to play, when Purdue receiver Selwyn Lymon caught a pass and darted out of bounds — a play that should have stopped the clock. Instead, the official nearest the play wound his arm, indicating the clock should continue to wind. Purdue was forced to use a timeout to stop the clock, and Tiller said the Big Ten admitted a mistake was made on that call.

Referee Stephen Pamon’s crew is working a game on Saturday, according to The Sporting News’ report, and it will be suspended on Nov. 17, the final day of games in the conference.

Big Ten officials don’t comment on specific officiating matters. But Tiller said he received “some consolation” from the fact that the ones he spoke with agreed with his opinion that something needed to be done.

“They assured me they would take the proper action,” Tiller said. “What that means, I don’t know.”


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I - L - L!

I - N -I!

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

John W said:


> "They assured me they would take the proper action," Tiller said. "What that means, I don't know."


If anything the past has shown us...

They will probably get a letter...saying they were wrong.
But that the game result will not change.

This happened to the Illini not once, but twice in the same season a few years back.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

purtman said:


> But if the whistle blew, the play would be dead. Replay wouldn't matter.


The whistle hadn't blown yet.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's not like the officials made calls, that allowed the Illini defenders to make the three interceptions... or for Ohio State to bite on bad coverage and leave receivers open up that any QB could get the ball to them.


Indeed. As a veteran NCAA Baseball Umpire, I've got many stories where one side or the other screwed up royally, but they end up blaming me for what they perceive as a bad strike zone or a blown safe call or...

To which I would love to say, "Well, talk to your pitcher who served up that 3-run dinger." or "Why don't you go ask your shortstop why he booted two balls today, letting in 2 runs?"

:nono2:


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. As a veteran NCAA Baseball Umpire, I've got many stories where one side or the other screwed up royally, but they end up blaming me for what they perceive as a bad strike zone or a blown safe call or...
> 
> To which I would love to say, "Well, talk to your pitcher who served up that 3-run dinger." or "Why don't you go ask your shortstop why he booted two balls today, letting in 2 runs?"
> 
> :nono2:


I have to give Illinois credit on that game against the Buckeye's last week. They came ready to play, now us Buckeye fans are hoping for some complicated scenario. Which Thanks to Oklahoma and Oregon (and Lloyd Carr's Wolverines) is begining to take shape:lol:

Lets go Arkansas! Lets go Whoever play LSU in SEC champ. Lets go Oklahoma in the big 12 championship! Lets go UCONN, kick WV butts! All OSU needs is for 2 or 3 of these scenarios and they are back in the big one again!

But congrats to all you Illinois people, come next year, the Buckeye's and Illinois are the teams to beat in the Big Ten.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

With all due respect, I think Illinois alone will be the team to beat in the Big Ten next year.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> I have to give Illinois credit on that game against the Buckeye's last week. They came ready to play, now us Buckeye fans are hoping for some complicated scenario. Which Thanks to Oklahoma and Oregon (and Lloyd Carr's Wolverines) is begining to take shape:lol:
> 
> Lets go Arkansas! Lets go Whoever play LSU in SEC champ. Lets go Oklahoma in the big 12 championship! Lets go UCONN, kick WV butts! All OSU needs is for 2 or 3 of these scenarios and they are back in the big one again!
> 
> But congrats to all you Illinois people, come next year, the Buckeye's and Illinois are the teams to beat in the Big Ten.


OSU does well against the SEC:hurah:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, I think Illinois alone will be the team to beat in the Big Ten next year.


I'm all for the Zookster, he is a VERY hard worker, well deserving coach.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

davring said:


> OSU does well against the SEC:hurah:


Thats hitting below the belt! :nono2:

I agree OSU has no bragging rights until they whip an SEC team. I was hoping this year would be the year of redemption. But as it stands LSU may be one of the teams OSU needs to loose so the Bucks are back in a championship game.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, I think Illinois alone will be the team to beat in the Big Ten next year.


Don't let a little success go to your head! Iowa, Michigan and Missouri were not all that impressed this year with your team! OSU has just as many returners coming back next year as Illinois, keep in mind this was supposed to be a rebuilding year for the Buckeye's. But they don't rebuild, they just reload!

Don't forget, it wasn't too long ago that the DOOR MAT of Big Ten football was the illini. Things are changing with Juice (spread offense), Lehman, Mendenhal, etc, but to say they will dominate the big ten next year is counting your chickens before the eggs hatch.

GO BUCKS!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Don't let a little success go to your head! Iowa, Michigan and Missouri were not all that impressed this year with your team!


That's this year. I'm talking about next year. This year has been a year of progress and improvement. We should only get better, better than OSU, as well, which has peaked and will soon begin its slow demise.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That's this year. I'm talking about next year. This year has been a year of progress and improvement. We should only get better, better than OSU, as well, which has peaked and will soon begin its slow demise.


Yes. Remember, that was mostly Ron Zook's team that Urban Meyer took to the Nat'l championship last year. Urban Meyer was sure to thank Ron for the large Senior class that played in that game.


----------



## mkatts (May 24, 2007)

As an Ohio State fan living in Columbus, OH, working with dozens of die hard OSU Alumni, I can say with abosolute certainty, that there is zero talk of any controversy. There is zero talk that OSU was cheated out of a win. OSU flat out got beat. Period. You win some, you loose some. The true show of champion stature though, is they picked themselves up, fixed the problem and came back and beat Michigan and are at least headed to the Rose Bowl. What kills me is people saying that OSU is over rated. All these small arm chair quarter backs spitting their opinions because the opinions don't favor their team. It's petty and small minded.

But whatever makes you happy I guess. If OSU is so over rated, how can they have a winning record when they go to bowl games. True, they were soundly beat at the BCS game last year. But what team hasn't had their a$$ handed to them on occasion? The over all program of OSU under Jim Tressel has been positive as has the majority of the bowl games they have played.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Bucks fans wanna talk controversial calls? How about the phantom pass interference call on Miami cornerback Glenn Sharpe in the 2003 Fiesta Bowl on 4th down that GAVE the Buckeyes a championship?


----------



## mkatts (May 24, 2007)

Oh Jesus Crist!, Read my post, there is no talk in Ohio about a damn controversial call!!!!
We have accepted the loss and moved on. Now you do the same. OSU beat Miami two years ina row. Get over it. Stop the what if's and whining.
Accept that the fact that for those two games OSU was the better team. Just like last week, Illinois was the better the team. This whining back and forth is funny.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Don't let a little success go to your head! Iowa, Michigan and Missouri were not all that impressed this year with your team! OSU has just as many returners coming back next year as Illinois, keep in mind this was supposed to be a rebuilding year for the Buckeye's. But they don't rebuild, they just reload!


Looking back on the Season:

If the Illini didn't have a brain-fart against Iowa... they would be the Co-BigTen champs and going to the Rose Bowl... but they had a let down, and lost that game.

If the Illini don't fumble a punt, or have 6 or 7 "automatic firstdown" penalties against Michigan... but they did, and all but one (IMHO: The roughing the kicker should have been 5yrds) where correct...

And Missouri... The Illini where in that game all the way to the end, and Missouri is what... a Top 5 BCS team... no shame there.

This season was so much of a success... and they earned all of those wins...
This is just a springboard effect... you have this type of sucess... possible New Year's day bowl, maybe even a BCS bowl... That only gives the master recruiter Zook even more amunition this off-season...

If Mendenhall returns for his Senior year... the offense is going to be spectacular... the quesiton will be what will the defense be like without "J"...

As an Illini fan... I really want Mendenhall to return next year, but as a Bears fan... I want him to come out. As at the rate the Bears are going, they will probably have a top 10 draft pick, and they might be able to snag him.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Bears would be too stupid to go for Mendenhall. Plus, the Bears have so many holes to fill, it isn't even funny. They really ought to look for a star QB. Enough of this decades-long drought at that key position. Rex is Gross, and Griese isn't the answer.

Oh, and add to that totally inept coaching, especially asinine play calling in the offensive coordinator's role, and well...you get the picture.

Now, back to my Illini...

Looks like they won't be getting a BCS bowl. The Fiesta Bowl was looking at them, but Illinois has to finish in the top 14 to be considered. I'm hoping a Florida bowl; it's much less expensive to go there than it is to Phoenix that time of the year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Looks like they won't be getting a BCS bowl. The Fiesta Bowl was looking at them, but Illinois has to finish in the top 14 to be considered. I'm hoping a Florida bowl; it's much less expensive to go there than it is to Phoenix that time of the year.


They are at 17 in the BCS rankings.

If Missouri beats Kansas... then the Illini's BCS score will go up, with Kansas falling down some.

There are MANY teams that above that still have 1 and even 2 games left to play.

They only need to move up 1 or 2 more positions in the human polls, to get in to the top 14.

If they don't make it into a BCS Slot...

I bet it will be the Capital One Bowl...
They have first selection to the #2 Big Ten Team (after BCS)...
In Florida...

Here is a site that lists all the games, and their typical allignments
http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news?slug=bowlsked&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

All i know is im not counting out anyone to play in the national title game until the end of the regular season i think there will be a couple more upsets before its all said and done


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rock819 said:


> All i know is im not counting out anyone to play in the national title game until the end of the regular season i think there will be a couple more upsets before its all said and done


Very true.

There is still a bizzar chance that Ohio State will be in the Title Game, which means Illinois would get the Rose Bowl..

We will know in two weeks..


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh! I'd love the Rose Bowl. That way I could stay with a friend of mine in California and save the cost of hotels!


----------



## mkatts (May 24, 2007)

LSU lost to an unranked time in 3OT's!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/fo.../2007/11/23/37326_viewcast_recap.html?cnn=yes

Looks like OSU still has a chance, a strong chance! :hurah:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It makes the Illini's Rose Bowl chances even better! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

